# Does anyone know where I can get PVC free inks?



## Revival Ink (Mar 28, 2007)

I am screen printing shirts, and I would like an eco-friendly option to Plastisol inks. Water-based inks don't seem any better. I have heard rumors of PVC free inks or water-based inks without harmful chemicals. Does anyone know where I can find a distributer of eco-friendly inks? I have been searching and found nothing. Where can I start?


----------



## jmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's a couple of links to PVC free Plastisol inks. Just found these through google search of "PVC free ink supply" not sure if these qualify as eco-friendly =)

PVC Free Inks(TONY SCREEN SUPPLIES LTD,Hong Kong)

Plastisol Inks, Additives and Adhesives for Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

This might be good:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t11856.html


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Try Rutland's K2 PVC Free Inks - Rutland: NX Spand-E-Sol Plastisol Ink Mixing System


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

FYI - the link above says it is for the NX Spand-E-Sol ink, but it goes to the K2 inks. The title of this page is incorrect and that is why it is shows up wrong.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wilflex has a Phthalate free ink line, but I'm not sure if it's PVC free. Unless thats phthalates. The ink line is called Epic, if I remember correctly. I'd call a local Wilflex dealer and ask them if they have it or can order it for you. I know it's a lot more expensive than the regular plastisol, so make sure you factor into your green friendly shirts that they may come at a premium.

Good luck!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Stay tuned. International Coatings is set to release a new PVC free ink that will not cost more than traditional plastisol.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

neato said:


> Stay tuned. International Coatings is set to release a new PVC free ink that will not cost more than traditional plastisol.


I completely forgot about this from SGIA. It's set to release after the first of the year (if I remember correctly from the rep at the booth). It is also a "low temp cure", which (they say) will reduce carbon footprint as a whole because it will allow printers to lower dryer temps and cure the same, this reducing electrical and gas demand on the dryers, and in theory, reducing carbon footprint. I got some sample prints from them at the show and it looks really nice.

Something to look forward to for certain.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty geeked about it too.

Do you remember if it was a water based ink?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The new International Coatings PVC-Free ink system introduced at SGIA'07 is called *Gen IV*. It is not a water base, but it is PVC, Phthalates, Organo-Tin Compounds, Heavy metals, PCP, and Pesticide free.

International Coatings

Union Ink used to make a PVC-Free plastisol called Liberty, but it was about 30% more expensive than their traditional plastisols and they didn't sell.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Richard, 

Any idea when this stuff should be available at the distributers?

The most exciting thing about these inks for me is the cost. Most manufacturers have PVC free inks, but they are about twice the price as plastisol. I've also heard that they will print on darks VERY well.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I was at ICC at the end of November teaching at their Open House classes and they told me that they are not going into full production until the end of January or February. I'm sure they will show it at the Long Beach ISShow, but they won't sell it until they know it will be stable.


----------



## Revival Ink (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank your for you last post taasmas. I have emailed to get more info. I have been having a very discourgaing experience searching for PVC free inks. As you mentioned, many water based inks I've tried, have harmful chemicals too. And they dry in my screen, so they're a pain to work with. I have received a couple samples of other PVC free inks, but many of them have been discontinued because they haven't got them right yet, or they only come in very large quantities for way to much $$$. Thanks for your help!

-Tara

revivalink.com

revivalink.com


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Heck, I personally don't care all that much about global warming and my carbon emissions, but I would be willing to try some of these inks out if they do cure at a lower temp. That could save some serious bucks in a year, especially if the ink is roughly the same price.


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

For a truly eco-friendly ink you'll have to go back a few hundred years and make your inks by smashing bugs and mixing that with some water and squeezing some juice from leaves and etc etc etc.

Not a very friendly manufacturing process so it would be expensive.


----------



## edb1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am the R&D Manager for International Coatings. The ink mentioned by Richard Greaves below - *GEN IV* available now. It has no PVC, Phthalates, Organo Tin Compounds, Pesticides, AZO, Heavy Metals or PCP. It is a water soluble ink but is very opaque, as opaque as plastisol but does not dry easily in the screen. It can go through high mesh counts.
It's good stuff.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

It looks like good stuff for sure. I even went to the seminar and saw it in action. The problem is, I've been BEGGING for some samples for almost 5 months now, before it was even released, and can't seem to get it. I've talked to multiple people at ICC and my supplier with no luck. I've had plenty of promises, but have yet to see it. Its pretty hard to buy gallons of this stuff without actually being able to print with it, especially at $80+ per gallon. If it's this hard to get samples, what happens when we need to order colors? 

Looks like a great ink, but it seems like it's a little tough to come by, at least for someone small like me.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Wilflex makes a Phalate and PVC Free under the name QuantumOne. They sell an introductory kit that runs $640 (that's the quote I got), and includes two gallons of white, plus all the other inks in the series as quarts. It's a mixing system for Pantone matching, and the inks are supposed to have a matte finish. A little expensive compared to Union's Mixopake system, but the matte finish would be nice.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Tom,

Have you tried the quantumone? I'm wondering how well it covers on darks.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Phillip,

No, not yet anyway. I emailed Suncoast Screen over in Clearwater FL and they gave me the info on the kit. Nazdar sells the ink in gallons on their SourceOne site, but the stuff runs well over $100 a gallon, which is why I was interested in the kit. As much as I'd like to take advantage of the matte finish, I'm loaded with Union's Mixopake system right now and really can't make room for a whole 'nother set of inks. If I could get a quart of red or something similar, I'd give it a shot. I've posted a thread on this forum, and over at screenprinters.net in the Wilflex/PolyOne forum, but only got one response. I'm not sure a lot of people are using it.


----------



## igs1070 (May 28, 2008)

Try QCM Company in Kent, Washington
qcminks.com

They have PVC free inks.


----------



## inksupplier (Mar 5, 2009)

Printop has a very good PVC/Phthalate free ink that you can purchase through a dealer in as small of quantities as quarts or gallons. You can go to their website and see the info on it. (Astro is the series)


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

inksupplier, Where do you get your Printop inks. I've talked to a supplier in LA and one in the Southeast trying to get some info. Even left messages with Printops contacts on their web site, but no response from them. I was told that some samples were being sent to me over a month ago but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## inksupplier (Mar 5, 2009)

I get them out of Printex in Long Beach. Contact me at email [email protected] and I will help you get some samples


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

International coating is PVC free. Any ink company shoul dnow be PVC free to be in compliance with the CSPIA laws.


----------

